# An open Letter or Petition to the Electoral College??



## creature (Nov 22, 2016)

haven't looked to see if anything like that is going on ...

ya think?


----------



## creature (Nov 22, 2016)

why the fuck are they burying this??? it should be in the fucking headlines...

Christ..

http://www.newsmax.com/Politics/electoral-college-vote-Hillary-Clinton/2016/11/10/id/758289/


----------



## Tony Pro (Nov 22, 2016)

If online petitions couldn't bring Firefly back, I doubt they can overturn an election. Never heard of a Change.org petition working at all, actually.
Honestly I don't think what your suggesting would be a good thing, either. Not that I'm happy with the status quo, but think about how it would be if the tables were flipped and Trump supporters got him in just by kicking up a fuss. Wouldn't be a fair system -- even if the current one is unfair as well, at least it's structured. 
I don't know much about the arguments for or against the electoral college system, but instinctively, as a supporter of localized government, I'm in favor of it.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 22, 2016)

Never let people tell you the electoral college and senate exist to provide equal representation to small states. If they wanted that they could have simply assigned an equitable cohort of rep's to each state.
Mark my words: Both were created because the ''founders'' thought of the common man as ignorant, illiterate, uneducated, coarse, barbaric SCUM. These bastardz thought of themselves as aristocratic, Jeffersonian 'gentleman farmers' of good breeding, cultivation, intellect, and taste. Hence the letters of TJ; GW; BF; Madison; Hamilton, and the other fuckwadz. READ their letters. LEARN how they felt about Appalachian 'white trash', slaves, Native Americans, and women.

To my mind, 6-10 reps is enough to handle even the most populous states. There is no need for TWO rep bodies. The bastards don't even work more than 90-120 days a year: they spend most of their time dining on fancy foods and wearing silk; staying at 5 star hotels; flying on GSA accounts; spending or allotting our $$; fundraising, campaigning, plotting shit, and golfing. Fuck them. I don't even believe in representative gov. in the 1st place: the initiative is the only democratic form of legislation-and the only truly equitable one.

To dispel any doubts: please see the remarks of one Oliver Wendell Holmes, SCOTUS, in his ''Buck vs. Bell''.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tony Pro said:


> If online petitions couldn't bring Firefly back, I doubt they can overturn an election. Never heard of a Change.org petition working at all, actually.
> Honestly I don't think what your suggesting would be a good thing, either. Not that I'm happy with the status quo, but think about how it would be if the tables were flipped and Trump supporters got him in just by kicking up a fuss. Wouldn't be a fair system -- even if the current one is unfair as well, at least it's structured.
> I don't know much about the arguments for or against the electoral college system, but instinctively, as a supporter of localized government, I'm in favor of it.



bringing up firefly as a reference makes this post pure gold haha. but sadly its pretty damn true.


----------



## ped (Nov 22, 2016)

Petitions....lol

Yeah the billionaires are going to give up their power because some hobosexuals signed a petition.


----------

